# ahhh calabria



## gelsomina (Oct 10, 2010)

ahhh calabriaaaa, what more can I say...
Are there any expats in 100km either side of Bovalino Marina? 
I've been here nearly 2 years and homesick for melbourne way of living.
:ranger:


----------



## dio62 (Oct 9, 2010)

*hi ther*



gelsomina said:


> ahhh calabriaaaa, what more can I say...
> Are there any expats in 100km either side of Bovalino Marina?
> I've been here nearly 2 years and homesick for melbourne way of living.
> :ranger:


Hi, just quit my job in london and move down here 2 months ago ! ke bello ! 

I live in Condofuri, between Bova and melito. I'm planning to stay here for a few months and see..so far I love it.

I'm of italian origin and lived in london for 15 yrs. I've to say that there are not many foreigners around here. 


ciao, fatti sentire (keep in touch)
arrivederci form Pietro


----------



## Aussie34 (Oct 11, 2010)

gelsomina said:


> ahhh calabriaaaa, what more can I say...
> Are there any expats in 100km either side of Bovalino Marina?
> I've been here nearly 2 years and homesick for melbourne way of living.
> :ranger:


Hello

I am currently living in Melbourne. 

I have applied for my Italian Citizenship via jure sangunis and will receive my passport next week. 

I am thinking of moving to Italy, but not sure where? and what I will do for a job? 

How did you do it? Any advice would be helpful.

Regards

Aussie34


----------



## gelsomina (Oct 10, 2010)

Aussie34 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am currently living in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi Aussie34
I am not sure if my opinions will help but here goes...
It's good that you have your italian passport. I am not sure if you need the 'carta d' identita' once in Italy, eg, to work or doctors. Check on health services period covered.

Where - well the country is basically divided into 3 parts. Everyone moves to the north to work so families are split up if come from south, and the weather has a lot to be desired; Torino is industrial ( it has an adelaide feel); Milan is all politicians and fashion (melbourne feel); all the lawmakers and tv shows are in rome (sydney feel); south is up to your imagination or knowledge of current affairs but the weather is absolutely fabulous (perth feel) and it's a real shame no one knows how to exploit the potential. Puglia is getting with it in recent times. 
It could be handy if you read 'Il globo' so you know the situation over here. At the moment the school system is in crisis, including uni's. Students are leaving the country in droves to study elsewhere as there are not enough places and teacher cuts. Jobs? not sure. I heard teaching english is valued. 
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## gelsomina (Oct 10, 2010)

dio62 said:


> Hi, just quit my job in london and move down here 2 months ago ! ke bello !
> 
> I live in Condofuri, between Bova and melito. I'm planning to stay here for a few months and see..so far I love it.
> 
> ...


Hi Pietro

yes, it's pretty quiet language wise. thank goodness for internet and online papers.
ciao


----------

